# FPS Finally gets 24/7 Carry



## uspresident1

Finally FPS gets to carry there service weapons off duty. I know there was a previous debate on MC as to whether these guys had 24/7 carry or not. This article should clear things up. These guys have been fighting to get this for a long time and it's nice to see them win one for a change. Next step is to get law enforcement covered retirement.

FLEOA Praises Department of Homeland Security Napolitano for Authorizing FPS Law Enforcement Officers Full Carry Authority - Yahoo! News


----------



## tsunami

oooh geez big sis finally supports something..


----------



## rg1283

Maybe the VA Police (still carrying clunky Beretta 96s in Boston) and DOD Police will follow suit


----------



## mpd61

rg1283 said:


> Maybe the VA Police (still carrying clunky Beretta 96s in Boston) and DOD Police will follow suit


VA already has the recent legislation allowing it....but...Central Office and Local directors seem to be dragging their feet on implementing any policy. 
And the DoD? HA!!!!!!!! You try and tell a bunch of people with stars and eagles on their shoulders who only know UCMJ, Manual of Courts Marshal, and the term "Posse Comitatus" that their civilian cops should carry off-base. They'll all have a stroke!
:banghead:


----------



## rg1283

About time.


----------



## mpd61

rg1283 said:


> About time.


Yeah, because carrying new Sigs in their holsters has improved their work conditions so much LOL!!!!!!!!!
:tounge_smile:


----------



## michaelbos

Excluding you Q5, some seem to keep bashing their old job, thus why they are not there anymore. Know it all's who know less then nothing. get over it


----------



## The Bad LT

I never understood they have a marked take home police vehicle, but no 24/7 carry. Either way, good for them. Hope they post a hiring announcement soon.


----------



## TacEntry

If you're in the truck, you got your gun(s).


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

I believe that if you completed a police academy + an FTO program you should be able to carry your duty weapon (or your own) off duty. I don't care if you are local, state, federal, campus etc etc. In this day and age trained law enforcement should be trusted with firearms 24/7.............


----------



## csauce777

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> I believe that if you completed a police academy + an FTO program you should be able to carry your duty weapon (or your own) off duty. I don't care if you are local, state, federal, campus etc etc. In this day and age trained law enforcement should be trusted with firearms 24/7.............


The more good guys with guns, the better.


----------



## Guest

Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see this as a big deal. If FPS Officers had a state CCW permit, they could carry *A* gun while off-duty, correct? I never carry my issued pistol while off-duty, it's way too big and heavy....if they wanted me to leave it at the station, no big deal to me.


----------



## FAPD

michaelbos said:


> Excluding you Q5, some seem to keep bashing their old job, thus why they are not there anymore. Know it all's who know less then nothing. get over it


I dunno G, who's bashing their old job? Looks like people discussing admin policies in regards to off-duty carry. Nothing saying the agencies mentioned suck, nor those people that work there. Go get a hug from Jay and smile once in a while.


----------



## TacEntry

Delta784 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see this as a big deal. If FPS Officers had a state CCW permit, they could carry *A* gun while off-duty, correct? I never carry my issued pistol while off-duty, it's way too big and heavy....if they wanted me to leave it at the station, no big deal to me.


Yes Delta, you are correct about the State CCW permit. This just authorizes FPS to carry "on their creds" w/o a locally issued permit. The stipulation is, if the FPS officer does it, they must carry their issued weapon or approved back-up which they are currently qualified on the approved agency course of fire with. The agency may see this as an enhanced state of readiness for immediate recall/response.

...oh, and this may lay the groundwork to get those guys LEAP (25%additional Law Enforcement Availability Pay) in the future - which will break ground for the FPS non-special agents to go 6c retirement (20 year retirement at the age of 50, 25 years at any age - mando retire at 57)... It's a good move. Good luck to them.


----------



## Guest

TacEntry said:


> Yes Delta, you are correct about the State CCW permit. This just authorizes FPS to carry "on their creds" w/o a locally issued permit. The stipulation is, if the FPS officer does it, they must carry their issued weapon or approved back-up which they are currently qualified on the approved agency course of fire with. The agency may see this as an enhanced state of readiness for immediate recall/response.


Again, I don't see the big deal...I can carry my issued weapon 24/7 "on the badge" under 41-98 of the MA General Laws without a state LTC;

General Laws: CHAPTER 41, Section 98

Section 98. The chief and other police officers of all cities and towns shall have all the powers and duties of constables except serving and executing civil process. They shall suppress and prevent all disturbances and disorder. *They may carry within the commonwealth such weapons as the chief of police or the board or officer having control of the police in a city or town shall determine; provided, that any law enforcement officer of another state or territory of the United States may, while on official business within the commonwealth, carry such weapons as are authorized by his appointing authority.*

But, I don't want to carry my issued weapon while off-duty anyway, so I just get an LTC and carry my off-duty weapon of choice (Glock 26).



TacEntry said:


> ...oh, and this may lay the groundwork to get those guys LEAP (25%additional Law Enforcement Availability Pay) in the future - which will break ground for the FPS non-special agents to go 6c retirement (20 year retirement at the age of 50, 25 years at any age - mando retire at 57)... It's a good move. Good luck to them.


If that leads to enhanced pay/benefits/retirement, then I'm all for it. I just didn't get the "let us carry our guns while off-duty" argument if it's solely because they want to bypass getting a state CCW permit....it's not like they're going to be denied.


----------



## uspresident1

Delta784 said:


> Again, I don't see the big deal...I can carry my issued weapon 24/7 "on the badge" under 41-98 of the MA General Laws without a state LTC;
> 
> General Laws: CHAPTER 41, Section 98
> 
> Section 98. The chief and other police officers of all cities and towns shall have all the powers and duties of constables except serving and executing civil process. They shall suppress and prevent all disturbances and disorder. *They may carry within the commonwealth such weapons as the chief of police or the board or officer having control of the police in a city or town shall determine; provided, that any law enforcement officer of another state or territory of the United States may, while on official business within the commonwealth, carry such weapons as are authorized by his appointing authority.*
> 
> But, I don't want to carry my issued weapon while off-duty anyway, so I just get an LTC and carry my off-duty weapon of choice (Glock 26).
> 
> If that leads to enhanced pay/benefits/retirement, then I'm all for it. I just didn't get the "let us carry our guns while off-duty" argument if it's solely because they want to bypass getting a state CCW permit....it's not like they're going to be denied.


When I was a C/O I was denied a Class A. I think anything is possible when you give these chiefs the sole say in who can carry and who can't. I could have probably hired a lawyer and taken him to district court and got it but at the time I was preparing to move anyway.


----------



## mpd61

TacEntry said:


> This just authorizes FPS to carry* "on their creds"* w/o a locally issued permit.
> 
> ...oh, and this may lay the groundwork to get those guys LEAP to go* 6c retirement* .


1. HR 218 already does that. (off duty) and their "Creds" already cover them on duty. This is about take your duty weapon home isn't it?

2. Don't hold your breath on 6C retirement either...

_"Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see this as a big deal_." I agree Delta, it's a good thing for the FPS Kids, but not a great leap in the grand scheme.


----------



## TacEntry

mpd61 said:


> 1. HR 218 already does that. (off duty) and their "Creds" already cover them on duty. This is about take your duty weapon home isn't it?
> 
> 2. Don't hold your breath on 6C retirement either...


1. Yes, HR 218 does, but not with duty weapon, and local CCW is still required. Yes creds most certainly authorize on duty carry, and FPS bring weapons home everyday but you can't carry duty weapon or authorized back-up legally off duty - until now.

2. Definately.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

Q5-TPR said:


> I know Boston will only issue Federal Officers "restricted" LTC' "FOR JOB USE ONLY".


That's disgraceful. I'll say it again, when you elect liberal democrats this is what you get (politicians putting pressure on BPD Commissioner etc). "Job use only" for a trained law enforcement officer??? We aren't talking security guards here. If this is how Boston handles it, they (who make the decisions) should be ashamed......... PS: like someone else said on this web site recently, the more good guys with guns the better.....


----------

